# Taking an infant to a concert?



## eunytuny (Jan 19, 2007)

I would appreciate some thoughts and experiences. I intend to go to a Josh Groban concert with my infant ds. Do you buy a ticket if they are not taking up a seat? I intend to wear him the whole time. I will be on the second level of the wachovia Center in Philly...should I be concerned about the noise level? Ocean is 4 months old and ebf'ing and a pretty mellow kid. What am I not thinking about?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I have no idea who that is, but concerts are loud and I personally wouldn't take a small child.

My DH couldn't believe the amount of toddlers and preschoolers he saw at the Nickelback concert he took DD1 to Friday night. This was DD's first rock concert and she is 13.

ETA: I left a concert early when I was pregnant with DD#3. It was vibrating my tummy and I didn't think that could be good for her.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

absolutely....but I think you have to buy them a ticket. The theatre here would require it...call the venue and ask.

kids love live music..even babies.

I love Josh Groban


----------



## little (Oct 27, 2006)

well i googleed the guy and he looks pretty mellow to me... i would bring my baby only to an outdoor event but i like metal and hard rock mostly.....i wouldn t hesitate to bring babydot to a classical concert tho!


----------



## asdf4321 (Jan 19, 2007)

A Josh Groban concert? I think a little one would be okay... especially if you will be wearing them. I have seen him on PBS-- seems pretty low key. Can't imagine a mosh pit at a Josh Groban concert!









You may be able to fold an extra blanket to block any extra noise (depends how you will be wearing... If they will be sleeping with head tucked (like inside a front wrap cross) you could put the folded blanket between their ear and the wrap (making sure not to cover breathing passages.) And their other ear against your chest...)

-- And they aren't always easy to find, but there are ear plugs for infants (they fit the whole ear, not inside the canal)... BUT good luck getting a baby to keep them on.









In the end-- it your call....









And if you bring babe along and decide its too loud, etc.-- you can always leave early... another thing to think about if you've invested money into the concert.

Whatever you decide to do-- have fun!









Oh-- and the only thing that might be a pain, is if they have security checks and babe is already sleeping and they make you take DS off. Otherwise I don't think anyone will notice that you have a baby if you'll be wearing him. And since he won't be taking up a seat there is no sense in paying for another.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I would take an infant, as long as the concert looked like it would be pretty mellow (but hey, I'm not exactly into Guns N Roses anymore, kwim?







). Make sure you deal with the hearing thing, though. I have seen very young babies at concerts in a sling with cotton wool & surgical tape (the kind that pulls off easily & gently!) in the ears. Definitely try a shawl or thick blanket, maybe a headband, but test it on your ears first to make sure it really truly blocks the sound waves.

My kids' first concert was when they were 3 & 5. But that's just because concerts are fairly rare occurances where we live. hth.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I wanted to take Elizabeth to see Arlo Guthrie a few months ago, but the noise issue worried me so much I eventually gave my ticket to my brother.

Let us know what you decide and, if you go, how you handle the sound/noise.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I do think you should consider earplugs. Also make sure the opening act isn't too loud. Make sure you bring someone else so that if baby needs to leave you can take turns.


----------



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm curious about this, too. There is a music festival coming up in my town in a few weeks and there will be lots of free outdoor shows during the day, mostly outdoors. I probably will end up going to some.

She has briefly been around live music already (where I live, it is everywhere) and she tends to sleep through it in the sling. We don't get up close or near the speakers.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Henry went to three concerts in his first 18 months. He didn't care a bit about the noise, and it wasn't loud enough for us to think twice about damage. We were in a box, so we could exit into the outside if need be, but he did fine. We never bought him a ticket, and no one even blinked at him, even when he was over a year old.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have brought my kids to many, many concerts. I just make sure that they are outdoors, and stand far away from any speakers, and make sure it is a fairly mellow concert where drugs and mosh pits won't be an issue.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

you can buy headphones, noise reducing ones that we have used before once, and some friends of our use whenever they take their babies to a show. Here is one (this is the pair that Apple uses to watch her daddy Chris Martin of Coldplay sing....te hee hee!!)

http://www.peltor.se/int/Product.asp...&Product_Id=73

These, are meant for kids. They are meant to fit kids. I would get a pair, or something similair, and put them on your baby (practicing) for several days or weeks before the show, so that they can get used to them. If your babe is anything like most other concert babes I know, they will zonk out in the sling in the first half an hour if they have headphones on. It's great.


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

I recently took my 3 month old DS to an orchestra concert and, unfortunately, spend most of the concert in the foyer. The concert was in a smallish auditorium and sound traveled very well, and I thought that even the happy cooing noises he was making would be disturbing to others in the audience or the orchestra members. Fortunately I was able to hear from just outside the auditorium.

I would try to get an aisle seat - perhaps someone will switch seats with you if needed - so that, if your DS gets fussy, or the noise is bothering him, or you need to change a diaper during the performance you can make a quick escape and return easily to your seat without disturbing the people sitting between you and the aisle.

I hope the concert is a great experience for both of you!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

here are some other ones, and I think these are a US source.

http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/ejuearmu.html
http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/aosaseearmuf.html

And these are only $18.95. I would pay that to ensure my child's hearing wasn't damaged or that they weren't overloaded.


----------



## NewEyes (Sep 2, 2003)

make sure there isn't a "no babes in arms" policy.


----------



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm confused about how those earmuffs could fit infants through small adults. My 3 month old's head is so much smaller than a small adult head.

Has anyone actually used these on a young infant?


----------



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

I took my 5 month old to the High School Musical concert w/ my 8 yr old and wore her most of the time, she was fine & actually napped







It was loud but she enjoyed it. It was loud but not too bad for a baby.
Here is a pic right b4 she fell asleep
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d8...winter2951.jpg


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

At the Key Arena in SEA you don't need a ticket until your DC is 2. I wore DD to Bob Dylan when she was 7 weeks old and used those wax ear plugs and a snug hat. Honestly, we left early b/c it was pretty loud, but DP, who goes to ALOT of shows said it was one of the loudest show he's ever been to! If it were normal show volume, I think it would be fine. I bet Josh Groban doesn't rock out too much









Have fun!

eta: We didn't even ask about taking DD to the Dylan show, either. Just showed up and seriously, no one blinked an eye. A few people commented how cool it was that Dylan was her first show, though! On the way out we asked at what age they need a ticket, they said 2.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I've taken DD to several NBA games, and those are pretty loud.

I ripped a bit of paper off the napkin, wet it, and put that in her ear as a noise reducing ear plug. She napped through the 3rd quarter more than once. I did not know about the headphones.

I'd do it.


----------



## Avocado (Oct 4, 2005)

I have taken DD to many loud concerts including Madonna (very loud) several times and she loved it. I think it's important to have ear protection, we always use it on her. She has actually fallen asleep many times in the middle of the show they work so well. Here is what we use:

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/..._Kid_Earmuffs#

I'm not sure about buying a ticket, we never have but it would be good to call and check just in case.


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avocado* 
I have taken DD to many loud concerts including Madonna (very loud) several times and she loved it. I think it's important to have ear protection, we always use it on her. She has actually fallen asleep many times in the middle of the show they work so well. Here is what we use:

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/..._Kid_Earmuffs#

.

How old was your daughter the first time you used those headphones? Debating between those and earplugs for my son. His Dad's band will be playing in a few months and I want some protection for his little ears!









~heather


----------



## eunytuny (Jan 19, 2007)

I just called the venue and no ticket is needed for dc. My mom is going with me along with 2 other ladies that adore the baby so I will not be short on help.

This will not be his first concert though. I was dragged to a Ricky Martin concert before I knew I was pregnant (he was not that bad.) Then when I was 6 months preggers I went to see Dave Mathews...he was great. The Pektors are on order. I hope I get them by Thursday.

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------

